# PCI card



## pcsenior1940 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have an Asus P3V133 computer with 4 PCI slots. I intalled an Ultra 8 Port Firewire/USB PCI card in the remaining empty slot. 
Problem is that Windows XP Home Edition doesn't detect it!
Help please!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the ULT40109 model card?
Did you hook up the aux 4 pin power connector to the card?


----------

